# Simplicity Courier Transmission Leak



## Cape Cod (2 mo ago)

The transmission part #1759444YP. I've been told this is a Hydro Gear ZD-AUBB-2A7B-3XPX transmisssion.

I'm looking to confirm this and the availability of a seal kit.

Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Cape Cod, welcome to the tractor forum,

There are many different versions of the Simplicity Courier. Choose yours from the following partstree list:









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Cape Cod (2 mo ago)

I have the parts diagram and the part number for the drive above. I believe the Hydro Gear # above is a cross reference and that it's a Hydro Gear ZT-2200 subset. 
Our machine is leaking oil and I'm trying to find the right seal kit with a correct cross reference.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Contact Hydro Gear. Contact Us - Hydro-Gear


----------



## Cape Cod (2 mo ago)

Hydro gear will not give cross reference numbers and Briggs rebrands them with their own numbers.

That's why I'm hoping someone here has already been down this road.


----------

